# Forum design in progress



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll be tweaking the look and feel of the Blazers' pages.

Pardon the broken HTML as I'm doing the work...

If you have comments, criticisms, suggestions, etc., please post them here.

This board is yours, so your feedback helps make the board look the way you want it to.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Please please please stop running advertisements with sound. I run music from my computer and now every time I'm on bbb.net I've got this stupid fly buzzing over my tunes. 

It's extremely annoying

STOMP


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

STOMP said:


> Please please please stop running advertisements with sound. I run music from my computer and now every time I'm on bbb.net I've got this stupid fly buzzing over my tunes.
> 
> It's extremely annoying
> 
> STOMP


We don't control the advertisers or what they show/play. However, we've asked them to stop the banners that make sounds, and they're working on it.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

STOMP said:


> Please please please stop running advertisements with sound. I run music from my computer and now every time I'm on bbb.net I've got this stupid fly buzzing over my tunes.
> 
> It's extremely annoying
> 
> STOMP


Hey STOMP, use your fly swatter bro!!!!  

I like the look with team colors, makes me feel more at home. Is there a page that is going to list the new features? I am very impressed with the updates and the speed that this board now seems to be running at, good job!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Looks good :up


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

Love the colors!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Another nice banner! Keep up good work! 

Can you give a listing where it shows on which boards you do the banners next??
I have heard the next one is gonna be the Mavericks board, which follows?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> Another nice banner! Keep up good work!
> 
> Can you give a listing where it shows on which boards you do the banners next??
> I have heard the next one is gonna be the Mavericks board, which follows?


They'll all be done in about an hour.

The mavs is done.

The blazers is done.

I'm now just going down the list and doing the teams. Celtics, nets, knicks, etc.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I think it would be cool to have the city skylines of the teams in the banners.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Is there a chance that we could use this as part of the banner for the Portland forum?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Maybe people like *ABM* might like something more like this one.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

HOWIE said:


> Is there a chance that we could use this as part of the banner for the Portland forum?


Were you standing by OMSI? I took a photography class at PCC a few years ago, and that was one of the pictures that we took. Well, similar to that anyways.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

CanJohno said:


> Were you standing by OMSI? I took a photography class at PCC a few years ago, and that was one of the pictures that we took. Well, similar to that anyways.



This is a downloaded photo that I could, but won't take credit for. I bet that Hap has some nice ones of the Newport skyline, but that really doesn't apply. I think that this one would look great if they did decide to do something like that, don't you?


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Certainly!


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Or maybe something with the Paramount building with the "Portland" sign.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

OK, tell me what you think of the new banner with the photo on it...

I am testing on you guys before trying this out other places on the site.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I like it!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Its good for me....


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Love the banner!

Just a thought :


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

we've got a number of guys here with some photoshop skillz. is there a way we could open up the banner design to a contest, with the winner decided in a poll?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

theWanker said:


> we've got a number of guys here with some photoshop skillz. is there a way we could open up the banner design to a contest, with the winner decided in a poll?


Sounds good to me, I am sure that there a ton a Portland photos that should be considered. Would give me a reason to go out and take some photos.....hmmmmmm a class project.......I love it!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

The new menu on the left margin - I'd suggest moving it to the right margin so that we don't have to re-adjust our screen position every time we load a page. 

I really must suggest we get rid of that annoing fly ad and any like it.

Thanks.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice Job!!!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> I really must suggest we get rid of that annoing fly ad and any like it.
> 
> Thanks.


if you are using Firefox, there is an extension you can use called Adblock that might help you out. this one feature alone makes Firefox superior to IE.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> The new menu on the left margin - I'd suggest moving it to the right margin so that we don't have to re-adjust our screen position every time we load a page.



Or, design it so that it can open and close such as the favorites list displays in Internet Explorerer.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> The new menu on the left margin - I'd suggest moving it to the right margin so that we don't have to re-adjust our screen position every time we load a page.
> 
> I really must suggest we get rid of that annoing fly ad and any like it.
> 
> Thanks.


Look at the www page in your browser. The menu would be on the right, and the rest of the page would be on the left. It would still fill your browser, and you'd still see 100% of the menu.

I'm not sure it'd accomplish what you really want.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Look at the www page in your browser. The menu would be on the right, and the rest of the page would be on the left. It would still fill your browser, and you'd still see 100% of the menu.
> 
> I'm not sure it'd accomplish what you really want.


Maybe I'm not being clear - forgive me. I have a 17" screen. When bbb.net is opened - it displays a red vertical menu on the left margin. I get 9" of the 11" wide Threads/Posts that I want centered on my screen. I don't mind scrolling over to find the menu but I don't want to scroll over for each new page.

I do use Firefox - but am not real savvy. Can you help?

I downloaded the Adblock feature - what do I need to do now? How do I select the Fly ad?


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I solved it by resetting my display to 1024 x 768. Now I have everything in my view.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> I do use Firefox - but am not real savvy. Can you help?
> 
> I downloaded the Adblock feature - what do I need to do now? How do I select the Fly ad?


just right click on top of the ad. one of your options will be "Adblock". simply hit ok when the next screen comes up and it will be blocked from showing. 

incidentally, you can also Adblock images. I did so with the above banner just because I don't really care to have to scroll past banners when I browse forums.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

A few pics for those photoshop wiz's


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Beautiful city!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Something like this might be more of what the doctor ordered, however I do like the pick that is up my, but it really isn't the Portland Skyline now is it?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

or maybe something smaller like this?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

or maybe?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

yet another one.....


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I really like the Post# 32 with slightly dusk, cloudy sky!! That's the Portland I know and love.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> I really like the Post# 32 with slightly dusk, cloudy sky!! That's the Portland I know and love.


#32 and #34 are my favorites, cuz #32 is legit and #34 is that one week in the Summer, you know the one that I am talkin bout! :yes:


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Next to the banner, maybe (just an idea) we can put the oldschool Logo (70's; tilted pinwheel) I think that would look cool.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

When you add our links, would you please add some for me?

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=141

under "See Also" as "KVBL Forum"

and

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=1469129&postcount=1

under "Useful Links" as "Storyteller's Salaries"

Thanks!


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Simple. But just an idea. 

Btw, are we still having the contest on a new banner?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Here's a link to a bunch of great pics of Portland...












http://www.oregonscenics.com/City.htm


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Could we make it so the banner isn't quite so big, the display settings is at the bottom of the page, and announcements are eliminated? I dont want to se the same damn crap every time I boot up the page....


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

QRICH said:


> Simple. But just an idea.
> 
> Btw, are we still having the contest on a new banner?


I like post #40.

Good job QRICH!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

try this:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Samuel said:


> try this:


No one likes my design? I think it's a lot better than the one on there now...


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

gambitnut said:


> When you add our links, would you please add some for me?
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=141
> 
> ...


I've updated my personal site. If you want to link to "Storyteller's Salaries", the easiest way is to link to

http://home.earthlink.net/~jtkramer65/

That home page contains links to my two spreadsheets (total team salary figures and individual player salaries) as well as "instructions for use"


----------

